

Trigger.io and Apigee enable fast mobile app development for the enterprise - amirnathoo
http://trigger.io/cross-platform-application-development-blog/2012/10/09/trigger-io-and-apigee-enable-fast-mobile-app-development-for-the-enterprise/

======
jh3
Does anyone have any real world examples of Trigger.io apps? How's it compare
to other services like PhoneGap?

I will be working on an iOS app shortly and am curious about Trigger.io. Parse
looks like something I would definitely be able to use, but Trigger.io and the
like make me uneasy. I don't want a crappy user experience.

So, has anyone created an app with Trigger that can be compared to or is
indistinguishable from a native application (i.e. not HTML wrapped in a
UIWebView)?

~~~
shawndrost
I was working on an unpublished trigger app at OkCupid Labs until recently.
There's one EPIC WIN vs phonegap, which is that you never need to fire up
xcode or eclipse. Builds happen on the command line and are way faster than
native app builds.

There's one downside that's pretty severe: it's impossible to write native ui
components (outside of the few they offer). We didn't care.

> So, has anyone created an app with Trigger that [is] not HTML wrapped in a
> UIWebView?

Trigger is a way to create an app that is HTML wrapped in a UIWebView (and has
access to native camera apis, etc), so, no, nobody has ever created such an
app.

~~~
jh3
Whoops. That's my bad. Not sure what I why I typed that to begin with.

So do you think it would be a good idea to use Trigger if: a) I needed an end
result fast, and b) I am not creating a game?

I have not done practical iOS development before so I don't know what I will
be missing or what I will need if I go with Trigger instead of a native iOS
application.

------
yabbadabbadoo
Trigger.io rocks. On top of mobile app development, they also help with
browser add-ons. Check out what they allow for the zemanta add-on -
[http://trigger.io/cross-platform-application-development-
blo...](http://trigger.io/cross-platform-application-development-
blog/2012/07/26/zemanta-takes-their-browser-add-on-across-platforms-with-
trigger-io/)

------
revener
very cool!

